# im trying to produce my own fox line help please



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

im trying to produce my own fox line in blue,black and dove 
i breed blue to chin and black and tan to chin got agoutis
i also have a satin dove tan pregnant to the chin

but my chin died

this is a general question to anyone who has bred foxes

am i best off buying another chin

or breeding the agoutis to the other agoutis but if im not wrong if u breed agouti to agouti you'll just get agouti as agouti is a dominant gene

or am i best off breeding my agoutis to the tans ive got

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> breeding the agoutis to the other agoutis but if im not wrong if u breed agouti to agouti you'll just get agouti as agouti is a dominant gene


Yes agouti is dominant but they are carrying the chinchilla gene you will get chinchillas. In each litter you would get mostly agoutis, and one or two chinchillas, black tans and black foxes.



> am i best off buying another chin


That would be quickest,but if you're patient enough you can do it without another chinchilla.



> im trying to produce my own fox line in blue,black and dove


I'm afraid you can't get dove foxes, the chinchilla gene doesn't affect black, chocolate or blue pigment all that noticeably, but dove is diluted to a pale yellow cream.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

SarahY said:


> > breeding the agoutis to the other agoutis but if im not wrong if u breed agouti to agouti you'll just get agouti as agouti is a dominant gene
> 
> 
> Yes agouti is dominant but they are carrying the chinchilla gene you will get chinchillas. In each litter you would get mostly agoutis, and one or two chinchillas, black tans and black foxes.
> ...


thank you


----------

